# Is I-35 the Highway of Holiness?



## JasonGoodwin (Jan 16, 2008)

I thought I'd seen it all 

[video=youtube;_eDoFZWn-aI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eDoFZWn-aI[/video]


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 16, 2008)

Wowie zowie. A powerful statement regarding the ordination of women don't you think? Finding Isaiah 35:8 in the I-35 takes a certain hermeneutical . . . how do you say it? . . . "creativity."


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 17, 2008)

is right.

Can you believe that Pat Robertson is in on this?


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 17, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> is right.
> 
> Can you believe that Pat Robertson is in on this?



Brother Pat has a knack for this kind of thing.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jan 17, 2008)

Well the Lord's name is heard in great frequency during traffic on the Interstate and with a passionate zeal that Charisma would fawn over.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jan 17, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> kvanlaan said:
> 
> 
> > is right.
> ...


He actually played Dopey in Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs, he was just a youngster at the time.


----------



## Devin (Jan 17, 2008)

Surprise. Anger. Depression. Laughter.

They're all fighting in my head for control


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 17, 2008)

Blatant Charismania. This is really pathetic.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 17, 2008)

Maybe God will hear their prayers in spite of their poor exegesis...


----------



## BLD (Jan 17, 2008)

Puritan Sailor said:


> Maybe God will hear their prayers in spite of their poor exegesis...



I trust if any of them know the Lamb of God they were praying to, assuming they are "total package" Charismatics, that would also be in spite of much of their poor exegesis.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm gonna be brutally honest. If those people spoke to me the way they spoke to our Lord, that sing songy, whiney, annoying voice....... I'd moon 'em.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 17, 2008)

Do you suppose they will ever get around to I-40 as the reporter suggested?


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 17, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> I'm gonna be brutally honest. If those people spoke to me the way they spoke to our Lord, that sing songy, whiney, annoying voice....... I'd moon 'em.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 17, 2008)

YouTube - 700 Club: I-35 Can Stop Homosexuality

"If we're gonna go out and share the love of Jesus, why not expect something crazy to happen?"

"I believe there's a major shift in the heavens, I believe we're moving angels and demons right now."

Well at least I didn't see anyone barking like a dog. Must have edited it out.


----------



## shackleton (Jan 17, 2008)

I guess that proves that the verse breakups and punctuation that was added much later are truly inspired and had a true secret meaning that was only for America in the 20th and now 21st century. 

Even though wrong, it is causing people to become motivated to seek God and make a move for change. (Like when the Law was found in the temple and caused the Israelites to seek God anew)Even though it is blatently wrong as far as scripture, they are doing it in "Jesus name," different things work for different people. Maybe something that simple is what works for some people. They are probably the more emotional, rambunctious type that are not going to read theology or doctrine, but they will read their bible, even though they find strange things in it. 
I guess the fruit of this will tell if it is from God or not. (Just thinking, trying to give them the benefit of the doubt.)


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 17, 2008)

shackleton said:


> I guess that proves that the verse breakups and punctuation that was added much later are truly inspired and had a true secret meaning that was only for America in the 20th and now 21st century.



You mean the doctrine of preservation does not extend to the versification? After all, in the "original" English (i.e. the Geneva Bible - ta da) verses were first present in an English Bible. How _Puritan_ can you get? 

Using the exegetical logic of the video, I was able to find additional confirmation in the New Testament. 666 is the number of the beast and John 6:66 says that "many of his disciples turned back and no longer *walked* with him," evidently because they were *driving* on the I-35. The homiletical application would be that unless you want to see the gates hell and the beast himself, don't *walk* on the I-35 (especially during rush hour).

Their piety and zeal appears genuine, albeit in an idiom pretty foreign to my voice, however, it is truly sad that they would demonstrate their faithfulness in such a weird way. No wonder Christians are viewed as such odd folks in some quarters. May the foolishness of the Gospel, not of the proclaimers, be our hallmark.


----------



## shackleton (Jan 17, 2008)

It is sad to say that this is exactly why more rational people are not attending church, they think we are all like this. 
On the other hand,in trying to rationalize what they are doing (and not automatically condemn them) this might be the only way to reach less intellectual types. I am learning that a lot of people I come across think that, "reading is hard, and hurts their brains," so I am thinking this must be how these people express thier faith. Hopefully God does something with it.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2008)

Truly an example of where modern evangelicalism is headed.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Jan 17, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Truly an example of where modern evangelicalism is headed.


Yes, and it makes the rest of us look like buffoons.

I'm just glad that there were no references to highways in Psalms 90 and 95.


----------

